

Show HN: Regularjs, creating reactive component with mvvm pattern - leeluolee
https://github.com/regularjs/regular

======
fiatjaf
After ReactJS (and the similar frameworks, like Mithril, Mercury etc.) I don't
think this is a good idea (if not for other things, because you cannot have a
component inside other), but I used to like AuraJS[1], that is somewhat
similar (but has also events being passed from component to component).

[1]: [http://aurajs.com/](http://aurajs.com/)

~~~
leeluolee
thanks for kind suggestions. regularjs and reactjs pursue a shared objective:
a solution to creating view in modern front-end development, beside it, they
have nothing in common. Unlike react's virtual-dom, Regularjs is based on
_living template_ (string-based parser combine with dom-based compiler make it
living) to describe component's structure. it is really flexible and inituate,
you can have full control on template logic, and meanwhile the view is living
like angularjs.

but they all based on dirty-check: react operate on generated virtual-dom ,
regularjs operate on data-view binding .

Aurajs is very awesome, but it is more like a architecture than a library.
Probably it is not very suitable to have contrast between them.

